# Under-seat subwoofers?



## .je (Feb 8, 2003)

I'm looking at adding a sub to my aftermarket deck that has line-level outputs. 
I already used a Bazooka tube (a little 50W) but I didn't like the way it sounded or the space it took up. It was loud enough, 75% of the time, then it sort of disappeared. 

I am thinking to mount one of those under-seat subwoofers like a Kenwood KSC-SW10, even a Pyle something-or-other (there are a few to choose from) or something like that since I don't play music very loud (often). Something 6.5", even 8". 

How are these things? Worth buying? 

OK here's my stupid idea for real: Ideally, I'd like to put this where the factory CD changer was, in the factory bracket. By measurements it will fit. Will this location work _against _the sound production?


----------



## .je (Feb 8, 2003)

My other choice could be to find an 6.5" or 8" sub, an amp (these are not cheap for the simple task I am looking at), and try to build a 0.25 cubic foot box to sit in the bracket. 

Ive seen the installs that fiberglass the trunk corner and don't want to do that. 

Which would produce better results?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

If you actually CARE about the sound of your music, you'd never consider one of these things. 

Since you can't get the performance you want out of crappy sub-in-a-box type deals, have you considered actually upgrading your main speakers to better low-end producing ones? 

What kind of car is it?


----------



## .je (Feb 8, 2003)

At this time the stock speakers in this Jetta are more or less still OK - I might like better ones, will keep it in mind but right now I thought that would be more work and money than I was wanting to put out. 
Ive had the car 10 years since new the end of this month, and it's not the priority for me. I'm hoping for more bass. The unit is a not too wowing Clarion DXZ385, but it's good for me. 

Still, in that situation maybe making a box with a 6.5" speaker is better? but how much better really? 

In this situation I'm interested in your suggestion (if there's anything other than upgrade all the speakers).


----------



## zrau17 (Apr 21, 2010)

Powered subs....:thumbdown: 

Depends on the money you want to spend really, but you could get a decent amp and upgrade all four of your speakers and get better sound quality than your stock setup at a reasonable cost. 

HINT: Go to this website, find what you like..then go to this website and search for it. You will find it brand new at a much more reasonable cost. 
:beer:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

The problem you're facing isn't an uncommon one. You're looking for an increase in low-end response. Bass output (basically) relies on three things: surface area, excursion, and power, 
The stock speakers are 6.5 and you have four of them. Considering how low they go, how much lower do you think adding one more 6.5 will go? What I was suggesting with replacing the stock speakers was to do some that are more oriented towards producing bass frequencies - ones that have more throw. 

They don't have to be anything expensive, either. If you can find some Ascendant Audio Poly's (second hand and less than $100) they'll probably go low enough for you. Otherwise, these are a good choice. 
http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=823 

You can fit up to a 7" speaker behind the stock door panel and can fit 3 3/8" depth with the windows down. 

Another option is something like this. I whipped this up for a friend in about three hours: 

















The response blends well with the front speakers. They don't get any louder than stock but extend the frequency response down lower without taking up trunk room. With better 8's they'd go lower, louder. 

Just amping the stock speakers won't do jack. 

And here's a pro-tip: Unplug the rear tweeters - but leave the rear woofers plugged in. You're bass response will increase  

And as for the speakers in the amp-rack, you want any kind of speaker in the cabin area - not the trunk. Keeping them in the trunk will reduce output.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

the infinity basslink sounds ok..but probaly wont fit under your seat, and is pretty pricey. Id put a smaller 10" box in the trunk, put a metal grille on the sub and call it a day. you will be much happier with the sound.


----------

